# Schwinn Speedster RestoMod



## 12speedjeff (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi guys!

First time poster here, and I'm super glad that a place like this exists! Just wanted to share my first restomod on this old Schwinn Speedster(?let me know if you guys think its something else, can't figure out the year)

I used Montana Gold 'Ketchup' paint with a 2k Clear Coat Automotive finish(Kept the original handlebar grips as a nod to the factory paint job). Still thinking of replacing the seat with a more period appropriate one. I cold set the frame to fit 26" wheels and looking for some chrome fenders to match. Decals are vinyl from a seller on eBay. Everything else is pretty much original. I've included a picture of the original paint that was under the headbadge! Anyways, let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Jul 21, 2021)

Nice work! Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## HBSyncro (Jul 22, 2021)

Cool ride


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 22, 2021)

I don't think that would have originally  been a speedster with a 5 speed.  cool bike though, I have a 61 speedster in that frame size.


----------



## 12speedjeff (Jul 22, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I don't think that would have originally  been a speedster with a 5 speed.  cool bike though, I have a 61 speedster in that frame size.



Interesting, what year and model would you say it be?


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 22, 2021)

Schwinn used 5he Speedster name without regard to frame style or anything else. In 64 and 65 the Speedster name was used on bottom of the line middleweights and diamond framed lightweights.  The speedster name does not necessarily describe one model or style of bicycle. The only thing you can do is determine the year then check catalog scans to see which of the many styles you may have.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 22, 2021)

probably a Collegiate from 1970 or so. pretty sure the brown is a 70's color


----------



## hm. (Jul 22, 2021)

With that gearing I bet it rides really nice, great work on the whole bike.. I would say a mesinger saddle would be the finishing touch.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 22, 2021)

Nice job, looks great! Welcome to the CABE 😎


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 22, 2021)

That's a good looking transformation.  👍  The original was undoubtedly a 1969 or pre May 1970 serial Collegiate. The serial on the left rear drop out will give you an idea on what year it was built.




Rivnut said:


> Schwinn used 5he Speedster name without regard to frame style or anything else. In 64 and 65 the Speedster name was used on bottom of the line middleweights and diamond framed lightweights.  The speedster name does not necessarily describe one model or style of bicycle. The only thing you can do is determine the year then check catalog scans to see which of the many styles you may have.




The last year for the Middleweight Speedster was 1961.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 22, 2021)

60 Speedster hot Rod.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 22, 2021)

61.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 22, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That's a good looking transformation.  👍  The original was undoubtedly a 1969 or pre May 1970 serial Collegiate. The serial on the left rear drop out will give you an idea on what year it was built.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I was looking at the pictures in the brochures and in some years they pictured two different styles of the Speedster. One is definitely a lightweight diamond frame, the other looks like a middleweight. My bad for not reading between the lines. Thanks for setting the record straight.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 22, 2021)

Welcome to the CABE!


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Jul 23, 2021)

As stated earlier, your bike started out life as a 1969 Collegiate. Just confirming what prior responders said.


----------



## 12speedjeff (Jul 23, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> 61.
> 
> View attachment 1450416




Oooo thats a beauty! Is that a bell on top? If so what kind is it?


----------



## 12speedjeff (Jul 23, 2021)

Schwinndemonium said:


> As stated earlier, your bike started out life as a 1969 Collegiate. Just confirming what prior responders said.



Ah you guys are totally right! I was looking through catalogues and the closest thing I found was the speedster so I assumed it was one. The friction shifter that came with the bike never matched the ones on the speedsters though so that always perplexed me. Now I'm torn if I should put a collegiate vinyl instead! Or maybe since its a born-again its my own "speedster"... ? 🤔


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 24, 2021)

12speedjeff said:


> Ah you guys are totally right! I was looking through catalogues and the closest thing I found was the speedster so I assumed it was one. The friction shifter that came with the bike never matched the ones on the speedsters though so that always perplexed me. Now I'm torn if I should put a collegiate vinyl instead! Or maybe since its a born-again its my own "speedster"... ? 🤔



That speedster decal is pretty cool. I like the style of it. I 'd leave it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 24, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^Yup.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 25, 2021)

12speedjeff said:


> Oooo thats a beauty! Is that a bell on top? If so what kind is it?



It’s a Seiss horn..and thanks!


----------

